# school for my 2.5 year old



## Chinarbagh (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, 
can someone pls help with the information. We will be relocating to Dubai in a couple of months. Just too sudden for us. I am really concerned about the school for my 2.5 year old. He attends a pre-school here in Delhi. 
Could you please inform me about some exceptionally good pre-schools in Dubai and when does the session start for them. Also I need to have an understanding about the minimum age criterion for nursery admissions and when does the admission process start for the same.
I would prefer a British or IB curriculum please.

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi ,
Right now the nursery are in their final term ,The next term starts in September admission is done much before that (at least 2 months in advance and there is a waiting list for most good nurseries)
Most of the Nurseries Have a British curriculum . Try the British Orchard Nursery or the jumeirah International or the Kensington .Their are many more.
Nursery FS1(Foundation stage 1 )starts from 3 years of age .
There are also curriculum for children below 3 years of age and toddler class.

Good luck with your move !


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

ChinaBargh,

We relocated recently and have our almost 3 year old in British Orchard Nursery at Mankhool which is very good. It's conveniently situated near the metro, well run and our daughter is progressing well. 

Ultimately it will depend where you are locating to in Dubai - there are many nurseries available.

Good Luck

Rory


----------



## Chinarbagh (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanx Rorymac and Zana. I would prefer to take up a house near my son's school. So it will all depend on which school he gets through. I was told that Pre-nursery has April session. So I was wondering if he could get admission at such a short notice.
Really appreciate your help.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Our son (2 yrs) starts his nursery term in the last week of April and it will run till the end of June (and then the summer break starts). At such short notice your choices will be extremely limited, but do some google searches and call/mail the nurseries.


----------



## rorymac (Mar 1, 2012)

Definitely worth checking with British Orchard Nursery at Mankool to see if they have space : 04 398 3536. Does all depend on where you plan to live though.
Good luck !


----------

